# Windows 7 already includes DIRECTV2PC?



## Pauli

Hi all, longtime lurker, first time poster.

I recently installed Windows 7 Professional on my new PC and Windows Media Player displays "DIRECTV2PC Media Server" in the listing panel. I can see the list of recorded shows on my HR23, but when I try to play them it shows an error message saying "Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file." What do I need to do to play these shows?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bwaldron

Pauli said:


> What do I need to do to play these shows?


The DirecTV2PC software client is required.


----------



## MikeW

When you launch the DirecTV2PC software for the first time, it downloads the necessary codecs from DirecTV. Maybe you can install the software to get the codecs then view the programs through the media player.


----------



## veryoldschool

DirecTV2PC isn't a supported Codec with Windows 7.


----------



## xzi

What you are seeing is just the UPnP Discovery bubble telling you there is a DIRECTV DLNA device on your network that you can share Media Player with if you choose, that's all.


----------



## Pauli

Thanks guys -- I downloaded the client and installed. Unfortunately, my monitor is not HDCP-compliant, so I am unable to get it to work yet (no DVI-VGA adapter either).

So, just to get this straight, WMP is showing "DIRECTV2PC Media Server" because the the HR23 is connected to the network?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

xzi is absolutely right. The DIRECTV2PC service is partially compatible with DLNA and as such, any device with DLNA compatibility will see it. However, without the appropriate credentials, the device won't be able to get programming, and DIRECTV2PC is the only program with appropriate credentials.

And Pauli, yes, that's right. WMP is seeing a uPNP server and reporting it.


----------



## Pauli

Thanks for the info and quick response!


----------



## barryb

Pauli said:


> Thanks for the info and quick response!


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------

